# sandwich spread beside mayo



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I am make turkey sandwich for teacher appreciation lunch.  Besides using mayo, what easy ideas to make tasty turkey sandwiches..I am using wheat bread since don't have croissants on hand.  I thought about a cranberry mayo spread but anything else?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[h4]What about a nice Pesto? Grocery store jarred is fine by me. Cheap and friendly.[/h4][h4]Maybe some fresh sliced tomatoes, a little sweet onion, a bit of nice crisp butter lettuce.[/h4][h4]YUM![/h4]


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hummus

Avocado spread

cream cheese and Boursin mixed together

Ricotta cheese with herbs blended

drained salsa

olive tapennade

white bean puree


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Copy  MickeyD s Special Sauce


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Fig jam goes on everything.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Cranberry cream cheese, "Soften cream cheese and mix with cranberry sauce" turkey, Swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato. on a Croissant roll..............it is easy and they will love it.............ChefBillyB


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

turkey cut in chunks

add chopped celery, carrot and spring onion

add mayonnaise, with lemon and curry added

raisins

unusual but still very simple.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya know, everything is better with butter...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to agree about the butter.  I've been known to make a sandwich and put butter on it when no one is looking.  My favorite is a toasted bagel with mortadella and butter.  Talk about sinful!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Copy MickeyD s Special Sauce_

Which is easy enough, as it's just Thousand Island dressing. And I agree, that's a good match with turkey.

Also barbecue sauce, either straight or cut various ways. Indeed, combining mayo, bbq sauce, a shot of mustard is a great sandwhich spread that goes with almost any protein.

Consider taking a sideways step from other cuisines. F'rinstance, tzatziki is usually served with lamb. And might be slightly bland with turkey. But a short of hot sauce can perk it up, and the flavors all work together.

To really surprise people, go with something on the Asian side. Thai peanut sauce, for instance. Or create something based around hosin sauce. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree, I can't think of anything that's not better with butter.  Just don't tell anyone!


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

jalapeno/chili jam, mustard


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the condiments that I do is a chilli chutney. Its basically re-hydrated prunes, sultanas, currents, onion and vinegar. It has a higher accompaniment score than any other sauce, mustard, or pickle. The description on our label basically summarises it as a clumsy chutney that has sweet, hot, spicy, and oxidised flavour, but we have found that people are genuinely in love with the product. I actually tried to copy a hot italian chilli jam. I got close but when I tasted this I stopped.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Branston Pickle!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

YEAY, Pete - or even picallilli!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What, please, is Branston Pickle?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

An american site sells it and there are photographs of the various jars available.

http://www.britishdelights.com/branston.asp


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Wiki info on picallilli

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piccalilli


----------



## lyniebeck (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG.  Branston pickle is the best thing since sliced bread.  Honestly.  How about trying hummus as a mayo substitute?  You can flavor it with lemon juice, curry, peppers, whatever suits the sandwich.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

FYI, see Branston Pickle.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

compound butters, to which there is no end

mango chutney, or any chutney really...cranberry would be good

cranberry port sauce...think thansgiving

mincemeat

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

When I was a kid the school always used butter on our sandwiches, I guess because it does spoil through the day in your brown bag.  But isn't that what the English do to their finger sandwiches at tea time? That also keeps your sandwiches from getting soggy.  Compound butters sound good to me.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Errrm - the 'English' is what we here in the UK call BRITISH!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

That's why they made a preview button so that you could edit before you submit...

oops, my bad

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ishbel said:


> Errrm - the 'English' is what we here in the UK call BRITISH!


Now, now, Ishbel, maybe he actually meant that he thought the Scots DON'T use butter. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think so, Siduri - and I think that 'he' is a 'she'!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I know YOU know the difference, but..

As I always say, you can call me Scots, you can even call me British, just don't call me English! (Or an Englishman a Scot or a Welshman). Four nations, one United Kingdom./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

oops, he and she, scots and english, we are abounding in potential offenses! 

i was being facetious, anyway.  Obviously, i hope. 

Anyway, i actually didn;t read the name carefully enough to notice that among all those letters was "girl".  When I was a "girl" - sorry about that.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

You two are funny!

btw~kaneohe~a small town on oahu in hawaii

~ girl ...

~ in az, arizona

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

But I digress, I tried Siduri's idea of curried turkey salad (right?) for lunch today on really great crackers, rather than bread, DE~LI`CIOUS!!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

Whip cream cheese with finely chopped fresh celery, baby carrots, yelllow & red peppers the add a jar of sundried tomato/pesto.  Veggie cheese spread makes a great turkey garden sandwich.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> But I digress, I tried Siduri's idea of curried turkey salad (right?) for lunch today on really great crackers, rather than bread, DE~LI`CIOUS!!


Thanks - i think i invented it, am pretty sure i did, but then i found it in a sandwich in london, as (?) coronation salad? maybe for the coronation of queen victoria and the connection with the indian colonies? So maybe i had subliminally taken it in from some cookbook and forgotten and then done it myself thinking i'd invented it. anyway, yeah, it's a nice surprise.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There are many great mustards on the market, great tasting dijons including a honey dijon.

Maybe choose a pesto

Tapinade , either black olive or green

sundried tomato spread

mushroom spread

artichoke spread

spinach spread

pimento....

using fresh or dried herbs , spices.

fresh vegetable, maybe adding more crunch

and of course there is no end to chutneys.

sweet onion spread, spanish onion


----------



## resqdoc (Apr 27, 2011)

A few ideas..

Arugula/walnut pesto

Cranberry coulis

Apple cider vin/cherry gastrique

Stone ground mustard aioli

Black pepper and roasted garlic aioli

Note - When I say aioli..I mean exactly that. The great thing is, when you make it yourself, you can add whatever acid you want...whether it be a vinegar, citrus (lemon, lime, orange, grapefruit, yuzu...etc..as well as the zest)

What type of greens/cheese are you using? If you do wind up going with an aioli, you can get some really nice harmonization by pairing the greens with the type of acid you decide to put into the aioli.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

A good spread is cream cheese whipped with a little olive juice, jalepeno juice, sliced green olives, shredded cheddar & chopped bacon. There are alot of textures but it makes a great spread.  The jalepeno juice gives it just a little kick without making it real spicey. Hope this helps.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Simonbaker, that's sounds amazing!!  I'm so making that as a dip for our next get-together with the fam!!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Siduri

Coronation Chicken was 'invented' for the coronation of QEII - to honour our then Commonwealth cousins in India and other asiatic countries!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ishbel said:


> Siduri
> 
> Coronation Chicken was 'invented' for the coronation of QEII - to honour our then Commonwealth cousins in India and other asiatic countries!


Ah, thanks Ishbel - i thought it would have come from the height of the empire.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I spread a little italian dressing on my sandwiches sometimes. Don't pour on too much or your bread will go soggy. Just a little bit you can spread around with a knife. Moistens and spices up the sandwich. Healthier than mayo!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

A commercially made dressing?  With all its additives and preservatives?  Naaaahhhhh!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I would use a spiced avacado spread (not guacamole).  Just mash a couple of ripe avocados with a tablespoon of honey,  a teaspoon of lime juice and season it to your taste with chipotle chili powder and a bit of salt.  Spread a healthy amount on whole grain bread, add a nice slice of leaf lettuce, turkey and sliced beefsteak tomatoes.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Home made salad dressings are probably amongst the easiest recipes in the whole world - and with lots of alternative ingredients - and no chemicals!


----------



## roselinda (Jun 20, 2011)

I use to made salad dressing by adding some fresh fruits to it. Adding strawberries to some fresh greens with a squeeze of lemon makes for a refreshing summer salad.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I tried to get my husband not switch away from bottled Italian dressing by making fresh oil and vinegar with herbs and garlic. 

He says it’s not the same (of course it’s not you goof), “I don’t like it”!


----------



## esquared (Oct 14, 2011)

Old family recipe for a sandwich spread. I ate this stuff buy the jar when I was young and will be making it next spring and canning it. This is the best spread I have ever eaten. 


> 1 GAL GREEN TOMATOES
> 
> 8 SWEET PEPPERS, 1/2 RED/1/2 GREEN
> 
> ...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Kraft,Kens, and Hellmans  make good Instatutional dressings, I  try and duplicate it without all the chemicals. I succeed at a  lot  of them ,but then there are some you can't.. My friends tell me mine taste the same as the Kraft does . Don't know if I should take as compliment or not?

I have duplicated  Catalina,  Honey Mustard,  Ranch,  Oriental Sesamee, 1000isle,  French,  Vadallia Onion,  Bacon and Tomato,  Raspberry Vin,Balsamic,  Bleu Cheese(mine is chunkier )


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

+1 to the Branston pickle...They always make a sandwich great!


----------



## soupwench (Mar 19, 2008)

Grilled brie, smoked turkey & cherry jam on sourdough~ ME-YOW! My favorite


----------

